# Thinking of ideas to switch to bulk salt?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Ok, I have snow ex 1075 tailgate salt spreader that I heard of people running bulk through them successfully with a vibrator attachment. Now the next part I am trying to figure out is hauling the salt in my truck. Do you guys think building a 1 cu/yd box of some sort in the bed of my truck to hold the bulk salt and then I can just shovel it into the spreader will work. I might have a hookup with a local landscape company that will sell me bulk for way cheaper than bagged and Im trying to figure out the best way to do it. I know its going to have to be covered and I will go through the hole box every salting event so it wont be sitting in it to long to harden. Just wanted some ideas. Thanks


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

You could get one of those outdoor garden box deals I have one I keep my fuel cans in, I have herd of many people doing this, there should be a few threads about it.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i was thinking about doing the same thing with my dads truck for salting lots, and i have had experience with fiberglass, so i had the idea of using it for that same idea.. it won't rust, it's light, and you can mold it to your truck box so u can carry the max, amount of salt you need for the storm, and remove it easily after each storm, not to mention easier to scoop out of due to it's durabiltiy and smoothness.. 

the one thing i thought very nessecary is that he has a tonneu covor to keep it dry while it snows, and driving etc.... so keeping it covord, unles u have a tonneu, would be another idea in its self...

let me know if you need help with fiberglassing, it's pretty simple and almost all resin containers come with instructions, so it's pretty easy. u will want to make sure there are no air bubbles in between your layers or it will comprimise your strength..


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought about this last year and was going to use a tote. I wanted to cut the top off and then angled it down about half way on the back side so that it would be easier to shovel out of. I thought it wold work well but haven't tried bulk yet. I figured if I didn't use it all I would be able to just use my loader and set the whole tote in the barn to keep it dry.

, shaun


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like potential for a mess. I imagine it would be all over the back of the truck by the end of the night as well as your pants and boots. Inevitably it will be tracked inside the truck. I would see how much salt you plan on using and think hard if it's worth it or not. I prefer bagged salt. We use around 90klbs/year and for me I like the convenience and cleanliness of bags. Not to mention I can unload the remnants of what's left after a storm, say if it's a light dusting or only part of the route gets hit.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Moonlighter;1364759 said:


> You could get one of those outdoor garden box deals I have one I keep my fuel cans in, I have herd of many people doing this, there should be a few threads about it.


I was thinking just take a good pallet and build sides on it and a plywood bottom.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I used to shovel salt out of the bed into a tailgate spreader. It work ok but it took a toll on my dumpbed insert. If your going through that much salt per storm, it's time for a v box. But if thats not in the picture at this time then do what ya can. If it were me, I would build a bed insert out of treated lumber. Mine would be pretty easy to make.....presuming you have an 8ft bed, just get a 4x8 sheet of treated plywood, 4- 8ft 2x4's frame in the bottom and a few more 2x4's for supports under the plywood. Then I would build up the sides with the same material's then paint it with some exterior paint. You can just use a trap to cover it with, you dont want to seal it up, just cover it enough so it won't get wet from rain or snow. You could drill in eyelets on the sides to keep the tarp from blowing everywhere and if you need more holes in the tarp, any hardware store should have a grommet making kit, I got one at Harbor Freight for like 5 bucks and came with about 20 grommets then bungie the tarp down.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Bulk is a different animal. It doesn't always come dry like bagged salt. It can freeze overnight if you leave it outside and it gets pretty cold. Maybe its time to jump up to a bigger vbox style. As far as the vibrators go.....The key is having dry salt. If its dry, it will flow. If not, then a vibrator will help.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Raymond S.;1364977 said:


> Sounds like potential for a mess. I imagine it would be all over the back of the truck by the end of the night as well as your pants and boots. Inevitably it will be tracked inside the truck. I would see how much salt you plan on using and think hard if it's worth it or not. I prefer bagged salt. We use around 90klbs/year and for me I like the convenience and cleanliness of bags. Not to mention I can unload the remnants of what's left after a storm, say if it's a light dusting or only part of the route gets hit.


That's 45 tons of salt.

I don't know about you, but I like to make money, and I see about 3k left on the table by using bagged.

...


----------



## Dig-It-Landscap (Dec 13, 2006)

In past years I have had to do the same thing with a couple trucks. The easiest and cheapest way is to use 1 ton sacks, like the farmers use for seed. They have fork loops at the top so you can load and unload them. You can shovel out of them pretty easily and can fit up to 2500 lbs. When the storm is over you can lift it out of the truck and pull the rip cord on the bottom to spill whats left back into the pile. They only cost about $6-8 each and last a long time unless you load and unload a lot while they are full, then you will only get about 3-4 loadings per bag.

I have since switched to v boxes, and imo it is well worth it. I have 1 truck that runs 50lb bags, its just easier than the bulk for a tailgate spreader.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

White Gardens;1365034 said:


> That's 45 tons of salt.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I like to make money, and I see about 3k left on the table by using bagged.
> 
> ...


Like you I too like to make money. However, building a storage bin costs money, a V-box costs more than a tailgate spreader, loading bulk takes a toll on the skidsteer or loader, and I'm not sure about how well bulk stores over the summer when leftover but I have no problem storing bagged. I have no doubt I would make more with bulk but for me right now bagged simply works better. My location and setup doesn't lends itself to using bulk (storing, loading, leftover, etc.) but if we continue to gain more salting locations then obviously it will start to cost much more to continue with bagged salt.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lasher66;1364719 said:


> Ok, I have snow ex 1075 tailgate salt spreader that I heard of people running bulk through them successfully with a vibrator attachment. Now the next part I am trying to figure out is hauling the salt in my truck. Do you guys think building a 1 cu/yd box of some sort in the bed of my truck to hold the bulk salt and then I can just shovel it into the spreader will work. I might have a hookup with a local landscape company that will sell me bulk for way cheaper than bagged and Im trying to figure out the best way to do it. I know its going to have to be covered and I will go through the hole box every salting event so it wont be sitting in it to long to harden. Just wanted some ideas. Thanks


Lasher66,
We did exactly this with out 1075 last year. If you (or anyone interested in doing this) have any questions feel free to pm me and I will give you my contact info. I will be happy to talk with you about the good and bad of the set up.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dig-It-Landscap;1365459 said:


> In past years I have had to do the same thing with a couple trucks. The easiest and cheapest way is to use 1 ton sacks, like the farmers use for seed. They have fork loops at the top so you can load and unload them. You can shovel out of them pretty easily and can fit up to 2500 lbs. When the storm is over you can lift it out of the truck and pull the rip cord on the bottom to spill whats left back into the pile. They only cost about $6-8 each and last a long time unless you load and unload a lot while they are full, then you will only get about 3-4 loadings per bag.
> 
> I have since switched to v boxes, and imo it is well worth it. I have 1 truck that runs 50lb bags, its just easier than the bulk for a tailgate spreader.


Did you have the bags delivered full, or fill them yourself? We now have a vbox along with our 1075, but no longer have a place to put loose bulk salt.

Was thinking about seeing if any of our suppliers deliver them in one ton bag form.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

FYI, John Deere Landscapes will deliver bulk bagged salt in 1ton bags like you describe. Cost is the same as bagged and you still need a place to hold the remainder after the storm.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Two of our trucks have tailgaters. We use them for the farther out of the area places. We just buy decent rubbermaid containers. Usually 3 per truck and fill them then put lids on them. Guys just shovel it out and int the hopper. A 5 gal bucket to scoop it is usually easier. As long as your bulk is stored indoors and you load it and spread it in the same night, you will be fine. If your salt is kept outside or left in hopper, it will never work. So just buy rubbermaid containers. If the cover start to fly off, just put a bungie strap around it.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Raymond S.;1366580 said:


> FYI, John Deere Landscapes will deliver bulk bagged salt in 1ton bags like you describe. Cost is the same as bagged and you still need a place to hold the remainder after the storm.


Thanks for the info. We were filling the bag we have ourselves. I figured the one ton bags filled would be more than standard bulk, but wow, didn't think they would be that much. In this area, and all the calls puts the cost of 50lb bag at twice as much as bulk delivered.

We got the vbox used and it has not yet been through full inspection to ensure proper working order. Since we lost our place to hold bulk salt we have not been in a hurry to work on this unit.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Here's what I did*

Scroll to near the end of the post

The box worked out pretty well. It is made out of 2x12's and 3/4" 4x8 CDX plywood, it is partitioned in thirds, holds just about exactly a yard (26.95 sq feet) and slides in under a deck where the shovels and a light blower will go. The beauty of it is I can get a yard bucket dumped in without taking the cap off. I put buckets in front that I take out at the shop to keep the weight down. It is a bit of a hassle to mess with the buckets but I think it will be worth it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128202


----------



## Dig-It-Landscap (Dec 13, 2006)

When I used the 1 ton bags my supplier charged $10 extra per ton. That included filling the bag and the cost of the bag. The bags are reusable.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dig-It-Landscap;1369996 said:


> When I used the 1 ton bags my supplier charged $10 extra per ton. That included filling the bag and the cost of the bag. The bags are reusable.


Who were you using at the time?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Raymond S.;1366444 said:


> Like you I too like to make money. However, building a storage bin costs money, a V-box costs more than a tailgate spreader, loading bulk takes a toll on the skidsteer or loader, and I'm not sure about how well bulk stores over the summer when leftover but I have no problem storing bagged. I have no doubt I would make more with bulk but for me right now bagged simply works better. My location and setup doesn't lends itself to using bulk (storing, loading, leftover, etc.) but if we continue to gain more salting locations then obviously it will start to cost much more to continue with bagged salt.


By using bulk over bagged I am saving around 8K a season in material. And that is treated clearlane over regular bagged rock salt. I go through around 50 tons. But I dont have to store it as we have a large salt supplier who is open 24/7 during the winter and we pre purchase our salt and get weighed in and out on the scale. I was in your boat as well until I found this supplier using bagged. Hopefully you can figure out a way to store bulk and start increasing your profits.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

I would love to switch over to a v box, but I hate not being able to see out my back window when I plow. If I just had commercial, I could probably get by, but I have a lot of condos with many tight spots also. Also, I have to be able to carry a snowblower in the back of truck for a few sidewalks I do, which a vbox probably wont let me do. You guys with vbox's have any solutions that you use? I do plow with 2 trucks, so I suppose I can put everything in one truck and vbox in the other. Were just not always together plowing, I will have to re-work some routes.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a V box speader and i use bag salt i dont have area to hold the bulk salt to keep it dry
The bags works for me I run a mix of salt and chat one pallet will do me for 2 storms I buy mine by the semi more you buy cheaper its is Last year only used half my order and its dry and not hard as a rock like most people bulk salt is


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Not trying to be a jerk here but if you have room for a semi of pallets then shouldn't you be able to store bulk inside? Maybe you don't have a way to load it? But I thought I'd jump in and point that out because you can save a boat load of $$$material with bulk over bagged. And if you have a vbox, it shouldn't really matter if salt is stored outside


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1372229 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk here but if you have room for a semi of pallets then shouldn't you be able to store bulk inside? Maybe you don't have a way to load it? But I thought I'd jump in and point that out because you can save a boat load of $$$material with bulk over bagged. And if you have a vbox, it shouldn't really matter if salt is stored outside


I guess you never had bulk salt in a steel building the vapor off the salt will eat the steel 
You cant store salt outside If you leave ur salt out side then you must be dumb Salt left outside will turn hard as a rock spend time trying busting it up so will go thru a V box spreader


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I do store salt in my steel building. As long as you keep it covered outside and you have a machine to break it up, it's doable. That's all im saying


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Box works great. As long as it was nice and dry I have no problems. Never used a vibration either. Used an aluminum transport shovel to shovel it in.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1372416 said:


> I do store salt in my steel building. As long as you keep it covered outside and you have a machine to break it up, it's doable. That's all im saying


I dont have room in mine to store 36 tons think 60x80 building I would have room but once all trucks and tractor skid steer are inside out weather no room left Thats how much I have to buy to get it hauled here to be cheaper then bag salt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1372229 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk here but if you have room for a semi of pallets then shouldn't you be able to store bulk inside? Maybe you don't have a way to load it? But I thought I'd jump in and point that out because you can save a boat load of $$$material with bulk over bagged. And if you have a vbox, it shouldn't really matter if salt is stored outside


Here a pic my V box and if the salt wont break in the speader then have get in it and break by hand with a hammer and Im not going do that


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

> Box works great. As long as it was nice and dry I have no problems. Never used a vibration either. Used an aluminum transport shovel to shovel it in.


Just wondering, did you ever have salt harden up in box? Im going to build a box also, but sometimes I might have it filled a day or two before storm and didnt want it to harden. I figured as long as its covered good it should be ok. I hope this works out, I found a supplier that will sell me a ton for $67, way better than the $180 per ton for bagged salt. Took my snow ex spreader to another landscapers bulk salt pile and he let me run in through my spreader to see if it would work and it did, as long as I had the vibrator on though.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

The biggest problem with bulk salt is keeping it dry. A tailgate spreader should easily spread bulk if there is a vibrator on it. I installed a vibrator last season and I was very annoyed that I hadn't done it sooner. Ran 4 pallets through it last year and not 1 time did I have to get out and beat on the dang thing. HIGHLY RECOMMEND VIBRATORS on any spreader. A v-box could probably use 2 vibrators. One on each side at the back. This year I'm switching to liquid but would still need rock on some occasions. I don't have room for bulk salt either but am trying to figure out a way to keep maybe a half ton in my truck at a time. Need to start saving money on product.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lasher66;1374660 said:


> Just wondering, did you ever have salt harden up in box?


I have had this happen. SUCKS A$$..... Had about 3/4 of a yard in a v-box. Drove 15 miles to the next job in below zero conditions. Froze solid as a rock took hours to bust it all up and unload it. 1 major reason why I refuse to have a v-box ever again. Unless your able to leave your pile on site and load it for that site only would be the only way I will ever run a v-box again.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

tjjn06;1366480 said:


> Lasher66,
> We did exactly this with out 1075 last year. If you (or anyone interested in doing this) have any questions feel free to pm me and I will give you my contact info. I will be happy to talk with you about the good and bad of the set up.


Did you ever have any problems with salt freezing up. I did build a box for my truck and so far everything is going smooth through the spreader. I did notice the salt from the supplier seems to be a little damp, so I am worried if it gets really cold if the entire box will freeze solid, or just the top layer.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131414

This thread addresses your situation. Check out my setup, I'm very happy with the design, no problems with freeze up. It's kept in a heated garage, though I don't think it matters. Use a nice big aluminum scoop shovel and you won't make a mess all over your truck. I considered a tarp instead of a hard lid, but the lid is much quicker to open and close, plus you don't need to take your gloves off to handle the bungees or whatever would hold the tarp down. Some guys have had salt freeze up, but I haven't. I'm no expert, but it seems if it is kept dry it will be ok. The salt is never frozen solid when it sits on the ground outside from my supplier, so why would it freeze up in a box?


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lasher66;1394296 said:


> Did you ever have any problems with salt freezing up. I did build a box for my truck and so far everything is going smooth through the spreader. I did notice the salt from the supplier seems to be a little damp, so I am worried if it gets really cold if the entire box will freeze solid, or just the top layer.


Once in a great while we would have a little freezing around the sides of the box, but that was only when it was so wet out the wood would get soaked through. The lid kept the salt pretty dry.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

White Gardens;1365034 said:


> That's 45 tons of salt.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I like to make money, and I see about 3k left on the table by using bagged.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking as well


----------

